# badger paints--primer?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

After extensive consultation with various authorities, I've decided to repaint an Aristo Pacific in B&O blue to match a set of heavyweight cars. I'm going with Badger Model flex Royal Blue, and I'll be spraying it on with a Preval sprayer 

So do I need a primer first? Badger's promotional claim is no, and I'd rather not prime it if I don't have to. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? 

thanks


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

My experience with Badger paints is that you DO NOT need to prime. With only a finish coat, detail shows much better. The main trick is to be certain that your model is absolutely clean before you paint. A single finger print can show like a beacon. I use a good grease-cutting dishwashing detergent. 

Llyn


----------



## DrVibes (Jan 3, 2008)

PRIMER? Whats that?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I also find Badger paints don't need or benefit from a primer. And just as Llyn mentioned, the surface must be prepped properly. Dish detergent is great at getting oil off the surface, but be sure to rinse a lot with hot water as the detergent can leave a film that will act as a separating agent. I use PollyS Plastic Prep when I don't use a primer. 
Chris


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all--I just tried it ith a preval sprayer, total disaster. The Preval sprayed too heavy, the paint ran off, then there was too little in the preval bottle to spray. Yikes! I was just about to break out the Krylon when I decided to brush the badger on by hand. Tedious, and not as professional looking--not even close--but it will pass the 10 foot test I think 


If anyone is looking for B&O Royal Blue Badger's Royal Blue is excellent--a really nice color and exactly what I see when I look at pictures of the B&O presidents in blue


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Eeek! Brush painting with Badger /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

That's tough. Badger paint is pre-thinned for airbrushing. Makes it very difficult to brush paint. Tends to be runny. 

I personally hate Badger paint, as it seems to dry too quickly (not so good for large G scale rolling stock) and is a pain to clean up. But it does come in some nice railroad specific colors. Had to use it for some D&RGW orange (16-61) on a speeder repaint...there's still some of that blasted orange in my airbrush /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I recently bought some Badger paints for a project, after my usual trick of thinning Folk-Art acrylics left me with rather unfortunate results. Besides the color on the paint chip being worlds apart from what came out of the bottle (grumble, snort!!), I found them to be very easy to use both through the airbrush and by brush. In fact, I had brush-painted an entire side of a car with the Badger paints with very good results when I decided that it was far more tedious than using the airbrush. Alas, after dealing with clogged tips through _that_ process, I'm not sure my reasoning was quite sound. Of course, had I actually thoroughly cleaned my airbrush after the Folk-Art fiasco, I probably would not have had near as much trouble. But when you use a tool once every three or four years, you're allowed something of a learning curve each time, right? 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It came out only sort of Ok, I think. I worked the shell over with some rubbing compound which gave it a nice patina and made the uneve-ness look more like weathering. I'd like to get this look, where some areas are glossy and some are rougher--like a working engine that gets cleaned a lot, which I assume the blue prez series would have been


----------

